# George Downame on the popish denial of infallible assurance



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 17, 2021)

This special Faith the Papists abhor, and scorn; and yet cannot deny, but that true Christians ought to labour for assurance, namely the assurance, not of faith but of hope.

They must have a kind of hope, that their sins be remitted, and that they shall be saved, but they may not believe the remission of their sins, or eternal life, as belonging to themselves. Howbeit all their assurance is merely conjectural and uncertain: Neither can they have any sound assurance of hope, unless first they had assurance of Faith.

For the reference, see George Downame on the popish denial of infallible assurance.


----------

